# Rename IP address of zippered DTV?



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Is it possible?
My Linksys WRT54G died on me last week. Its setup had me put the IP at 192.168.2.1.
Their CS was pissing me off so I went off to Netgear to replace them. Their IP is "1.1.
When I as zippered my 2 DTVs, I had my IP set at "2.102 & "2.103.
The DTV see each other (wired) fine. But I cannot use TivoWebPlus.

Any ideas? Or do I need to go back to Linksys?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You should be able to set new the router to ".2.1"


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

classicsat said:


> You should be able to set new the router to ".2.1"


Thanks classicsat!:up:
I went ahead and did that and it works fine now. Everywhere else where I posted freaked out and said it's not possible. They just made me a little gun-shy.

Now I can bulk delete!!!


----------

